# Задняя грыжа диска L4-5 до 11 мм, задняя протрузия диска L5-S1 до 4мм, мелкие грыжи Шморля



## алексей трифонов (11 Янв 2014)

Добрый день.Прошу пояснить, необходима ли операция, либо можно обойтись консервативными методами.Мне 31 год,рост 172,вес 68. В 2002 году был поставлен диагноз остеохондроз.Периодически при повышенных нагрузках болела спина,но в основном это проходило за пару дней.Особого лечения не было.А начиная с 2012 года начались периоды обострений,которые длились 4-6 дней,в эти обострения прокалывали: Мовалис уколы,диклофенак уколы и таблетки,растирание.Все нормализовывалось и длительное время не о каких болях или некомфортных ощущений в области спины не было.На мрт пошел сам без направления,невролог по какой то причине не видел неоходимости направить на данное обследование.Перед новым годом спина заболела так, что передвигаться стало сложно,скованность,боли в области поясницы,боли в бедре правом и левом,периодическое онемение ноги,в основном при ходьбе.Хотелось бы получить квалифицированную консультацию для дальнейших действий в лечении.


----------



## Игорь Зинчук (11 Янв 2014)

алексей трифонов написал(а):


> Перед новым годом спина заболела так,


Что на данный момент (на 11.01.14) есть из симптоматики, опишите подробно, как Вы себя чувствуете на сегодня?


----------



## алексей трифонов (11 Янв 2014)

Игорь Зинчук написал(а):


> что на данный момент (на 11.01.14) есть из симптоматики, опишите подробно, как вы себя чувствуете на сегодня?


добрый день,сегодня как и последние недели,боли в пояснице ноющие,боли в бедре и правом и левом,было онемение ног,сидеть могу но подняться проблематично

Невролог к которому я обращался направил меня 5 лет назад на рентген позвоночника,поставил диагноз остеохандроз,лечение проводились только амбулаторно раз в год.Да и не было особо сильных болевых ощущений,это первое длительное и довольно ощутимое в болевом плане обострение.Какие мне необходимо дальше предпринимать действия в плане лечения,ну и очень бы хотелось услышать все возможные прогнозы в моей проблеме.И могу ли я продолжать работу техника механика,работа физическая.
*Анкета боли в спине                                                                                                                                               *1._Беспокоят ли Вас болезненные ощущения в поясничном отделе позвоночника?                                                                                                       _да                                                                                                       
2._Опишите периодичность появления боли в позвоночнике_
                   ( постоянная)                                                                                                                             
3._Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике?                                                                          _умеренная боль                                                                                                         
4  ._Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в позвоночнике?_
     тупая                                                                                                                                         
5._Насколько сильна Ваша боль в позвоночнике в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале_?                                            3                                                                                                                                                        
6. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в позвоночнике за последние 24 часа?_                                                   6                                                                                                                                
7._Имеется ли чувство напряжения, скованности в спине?                          да                                                       _Имеется ли чувство скованности, боли в спине по утрам, которые уменьшаются после разминки?                            да                                                                                                                                                   
8. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в правой ноге (в какой области)?                                                                          да в бедре                                                                                                                                     _9. _Чувствуете ли Вы боль в левой ноге (в какой области)?                                                                       да в бедре                                                                                                                                           _10. _Опишите периодичность появления боли в ногах (ноге)._                                                     эпизодическая                                                                                                                              сколько длится последнее обострение месяц                                                                                         
11. _Каким словом лучше охарактеризовать интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?                    дискомфорт_ 
_12. Каким словом лучше описать характер Вашей боли в ногах (ноге)?                                              _«ватные» онемевшие ноги                                                                                                                    
13. _Насколько сильна Ваша боль в ногах (ноге) в данный момент по 10-бальной шкале?                               _нет боли                                                                                                                                            
14. _Какова была средняя интенсивность Вашей боли в ногах (ноге) за последние 24 часа?                             5_ 
15._Усиливается ли боль при поднятии ноги вверх?                                                                              _правой да,левой да                                                                                                                                   
16. _Усиливается ли боль в ноге при:                                                                                                         _ ходьбе

18. _В положении лежа для уменьшения боли приходится занимать вынужденное положение                              да В положении лежа боль в ноге уменьшается?   да                                                                                  _
_19. Чувствуете ли Вы слабость или потери силы в обеих ногах, в одной ноге :                                             нет                                                                                                                                                     _
_20. Ходьба на носках затруднена?   нет                                                                                                   _
_21. Ходьба на пятках затруднена  нет                                                                                                    _
_22. Имеется ли слабость тыльного разгибания при подъеме пальцев стопы вверх?  нет                                    _
_23. Имеется ли слабость подошвенного сгибания при отведении пальцев стопы вниз?  нет                          _
_24. Отмечаете ли Вы нарушение чувствительности в ногах?  нет_
_25. Отмечается ли онемение в области промежности? нет
26. Отмечаете ли Вы нарушения мочеиспускания?нет 
27. Просыпаетесь ли Вы из-за боли в позвоночнике, ноге? иногда 
28. Мешают ли Вам боли в позвоночнике, ноге ухаживать за собой (затрудняют одевание, купание)? постоянно 
29. Нуждаетесь ли Вы в приеме обезболивающих препаратов? иногда 
30. Удовлетворены ли Вы проводящимся в настоящее время лечением ? нет 

31.Имеется ли у Вас в анамнезе сопутствующая патология со стороны ЖКТ, сердечно-сосудистой, дыхательной, эндокринной систем, онкопатология, травмы позвоночника, операции на позвоночнике? нет_


----------



## doc (12 Янв 2014)

алексей трифонов написал(а):


> добрый день,сегодня как и последние недели,боли в пояснице ноющие,боли в бедре и правом и левом,было онемение ног,сидеть могу но подняться проблематично
> 
> Невролог к которому я обращался направил меня 5 лет назад на рентген позвоночника,поставил диагноз остеохандроз,лечение проводились только амбулаторно раз в год.Да и не было особо сильных болевых ощущений,это первое длительное и довольно ощутимое в болевом плане обострение.Какие мне необходимо дальше предпринимать действия в плане лечения,ну и очень бы хотелось услышать все возможные прогнозы в моей проблеме.И могу ли я продолжать работу техника механика,работа физическая.
> 
> ...


Получается, что проводимым лечением Вы не удовлетворены. А с доктором на эту тему беседовали?
Может, поискать другого специалиста?
В настоящее время никаких показаний к операции нет. При адекватной терапии и соблюдении мер предосторожности (не таскать тяжести, не работать внаклон длительно, не переохлаждать спину и т.п.) прогноз благоприятный. Если по работе соблюдение указанных мер предосторожности возможно, можете работать дальше. Сидячая работа гораздо разрушительнее для позвоночника, поверьте. Правильный образ жизни, режим труда и отдыха - крайне важные вещи, именно их несоблюдение приводит к обострениям.


----------



## алексей трифонов (12 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Получается, что проводимым лечением Вы не удовлетворены. А с доктором на эту тему беседовали?
> Может, поискать другого специалиста?
> В настоящее время никаких показаний к операции нет. При адекватной терапии и соблюдении мер предосторожности (не таскать тяжести, не работать внаклон длительно, не переохлаждать спину и т.п.) прогноз благоприятный. Если по работе соблюдение указанных мер предосторожности возможно, можете работать дальше. Сидячая работа гораздо разрушительнее для позвоночника, поверьте. Правильный образ жизни, режим труда и отдыха - крайне важные вещи, именно их несоблюдение приводит к обострениям.


Спасибо огромное за ответ!
К сожалению работа физическая, ремонт и обслуживание авто.
Менять доктора однозначное решено.Хотелось бы узнать, а что подразумевает  адекватная терапия.
С чего начать, занятия ЛФК уже провожу.


----------



## La murr (12 Янв 2014)

*алексей трифонов*, адекватная терапия - это соответствующее (правильное) лечение. 


> *Комплексное адекватное лечение* — это совокупность медицинских назначений врача с целью устранения как причин заболевания так и их последствий в виде симптомов. Адекватная терапия это использование всего спектра методов и способов лечения.


----------



## doc (12 Янв 2014)

Любое лечение подразумевает воздействие на причину заболевания. То есть всегда нужно искать источник боли. Я своих пациентов подробно обследую руками, выявляя триггерные (болевые) точки. На них можно оказать лечебное воздействие различными способами: массаж, мануальная терапия, иглоукалывание, инъекционно и т.д.
Предпринятое лечение обязательно даст результат, если при этом учтены фоновые факторы, которые тоже выявляются самим доктором при опросе пациента и осмотре.
Приёмы ЛФК я тоже подбираю индивидуально, с учётом заболевания и прочего.


----------



## алексей трифонов (12 Янв 2014)

Относительно доктора и проводимого лечения,так как проживаю в п.г.т,то менять доктора в данной местности не на кого,был уверен в том ,что врач лучше знает какое лечение нужно,поэтому не оспаривал ,а принимал как должное,о прохождении мрт настояла жена.



La murr написал(а):


> *алексей трифонов*, адекватная терапия - это соответствующее (правильное) лечение.


Спасибо будем осваивать легбез по немногу,но пока не понятного гораздо больше чем понятного.



doc написал(а):


> Любое лечение подразумевает воздействие на причину заболевания. То есть всегда нужно искать источник боли. Я своих пациентов подробно обследую руками, выявляя триггерные (болевые) точки. На них можно оказать лечебное воздействие различными способами: массаж, мануальная терапия, иглоукалывание, инъекционно и т.д.
> Предпринятое лечение обязательно даст результат, если при этом учтены фоновые факторы, которые тоже выявляются самим доктором при опросе пациента и осмотре.
> Приёмы ЛФК я тоже подбираю индивидуально, с учётом заболевания и прочего.


Спасибо за разъяснения,исходя из всего как определить к какому специалисту лучше всего все таки обратиться,на что обратить внимание,проблема в том что я могу как иногородний пойти только в частные медучереждения?Извините за массу вопросов,очень хочу все таки вникнуть в суть своего заболевания и процесс лечения.Курс иглоукалывания я проходил этим летом,радоновые ванны.Но в тот момент я даже не имел представления о том что в моем позвоночнике кроме диагноза остеохандроз.


----------



## doc (12 Янв 2014)

алексей трифонов написал(а):


> Спасибо за разъяснения,исходя из всего как определить к какому специалисту лучше всего все таки обратиться,на что обратить внимание,проблема в том что я могу как иногородний пойти только в частные медучереждения?Извините за массу вопросов,очень хочу все таки вникнуть в суть своего заболевания и процесс лечения.Курс иглоукалывания я проходил этим летом,радоновые ванны.Но в тот момент я даже не имел представления о том что в моем позвоночнике кроме диагноза остеохандроз.


Больше всего подходит мануальный терапевт, знающий как работать с мышцами (т.е. не тупо хряскающий костями). Как вариант, с учётом вашей отдалённости от большой медицины - хороший массажист. Результат иглоукалывания как и всего остального зависит от того, какой ваш доктор специалист. Результаты у разных врачей бывают очень сильно разные.


----------



## алексей трифонов (12 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Больше всего подходит мануальный терапевт, знающий как работать с мышцами (т.е. не тупо хряскающий костями). Как вариант, с учётом вашей отдалённости от большой медицины - хороший массажист. Результат иглоукалывания как и всего остального зависит от того, какой ваш доктор специалист. Результаты у разных врачей бывают очень сильно разные.


И еще раз спасибо,надеюсь что методом проб все же найду специалиста исходя из ваших рекомендаций.И очень надеюсь ,что смогу получить помощь в виде советов еще не раз.А в данное момент до того как смогу попасть на прием к неврологу что можно принимать из лекарственных средств или мазей?


----------



## doc (12 Янв 2014)

алексей трифонов написал(а):


> И еще раз спасибо,надеюсь что методом проб все же найду специалиста исходя из ваших рекомендаций.И очень надеюсь ,что смогу получить помощь в виде советов еще не раз.А в данное момент до того как смогу попасть на прием к неврологу что можно принимать из лекарственных средств или мазей?


Мази пробуйте, подбирайте сами, мне в таких случаях больше других нравится никофлекс и финалгон (внимание: читайте инструкцию!). Из лекарств доступные НПВП (обезболивающие) - только не на пустой желудок! Если с желудком были или бывают проблемы, обязательно омез, омепрозол, ультоп - что-то из них вместе с обезболивающими.
Пишите, я на связи.


----------



## алексей трифонов (12 Янв 2014)

doc написал(а):


> Мази пробуйте, подбирайте сами, мне в таких случаях больше других нравится никофлекс и финалгон (внимание: читайте инструкцию!). Из лекарств доступные НПВП (обезболивающие) - только не на пустой желудок! Если с желудком были или бывают проблемы, обязательно омез, омепрозол, ультоп - что-то из них вместе с обезболивающими.
> Пишите, я на связи.


Благодарю!!!!! !Омез и омепрозол я принимал,поэтому они присутствуют в домашней аптечке,финалгон есть то же,из обезболивающих найз можно принимать?


----------



## doc (12 Янв 2014)

алексей трифонов написал(а):


> Благодарю!!!!! !Омез и омепрозол я принимал,поэтому они присутствуют в домашней аптечке,финалгон есть то же,из обезболивающих найз можно принимать?


Можно.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (12 Янв 2014)

На основании анамнеза болезни, клиники заболевания,  и данных МРТ в настоящее время имеются показания к проведению оперативного лечения в плановом порядке.
Показания к экстренному и срочному оперативному вмешательству отсутствуют.
Комплексное консервативное лечение практически не проводилось.
В связи с этим желательно обратиться к врачу, который в комплексном лечением больных с вертеброневрологической патологией использует и мануальную терапию.


----------



## алексей трифонов (17 Янв 2014)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> На основании анамнеза болезни, клиники заболевания,  и данных МРТ в настоящее время имеются показания к проведению оперативного лечения в плановом порядке.
> Показания к экстренному и срочному оперативному вмешательству отсутствуют.
> Комплексное консервативное лечение практически не проводилось.
> В связи с этим желательно обратиться к врачу, который в комплексном лечением больных с вертеброневрологической патологией использует и мануальную терапию.


 
Спасибо за ответ и за то,что не оставили без внимания!Хочу поделиться и по возможности получить вашу консультацию относительно назначенного лечения,первое посетил нейрохирурга,его так называемый вердикт полностью подтвердил сказанное вами и doc,операция нужна ,но плановая,имплант ставить не нужно,на данный момент назначил :мовалис,алфлутоп,согревающие мази,быструю ходьбу и наращивание мышечного корсета спины.Операцию сказал сделает как только я на нее буду готов.Второе:был на приеме у невролога,все те же слова,а вот лечение он назначил другое:мелоксикам,1таб.утром-10 дней,пентовит 2 таб 4 раза в день в течении месяца,трентал 400ед., 1 таб через день,а так же карипазин.Предложение мануального терапевта попробовать для начала три сеанса мануальной терапии,если будут сдвиги в сторону улучшений,то сеансы продлим до 10, первый сеанс был сегодня,прошел сеанс нормально,врач на каждое действие уточнял есть ли при определенном движении болезненные ощущения или нет ну и исходя из этого уже менял тактику действий.После сеанса затянул в корсет,а дома у меня начались болезненные ощущения в правой ноге ,тянущие.При положении лежа они прошли. Такие вот продвижения в моем начинании лечения.Хотелось бы узнать ваши компетентные мнения по поводу назначенного лечения.


----------

